# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  ОСВ по счету Бух 3.0

## Валерий1123

Добрый вечер. 2 сутки борюсь с проблемой. В типовой конфигурации 1с в отчет ОСВ по счету необходимо добавить столбец с заданным выражением(например сальдо за начало периода дебет - сальдо за конец периода кредит) проблема в том что не происходит отображения в пользовательском режиме(при отладке). Пробовал программно добавить, через произвольные поля. Толку ноль. Подскажите куда копать пожалуйста.

----------

